# how @zyzzreincarnate have so many subs in yt?



## weallburninhell (Dec 27, 2019)

Looksmax







www.youtube.com




bump


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 27, 2019)

Because he is Jewish and the Jews control this world. Good for them tbh, not even mad/10 

@ZyzzReincarnate


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2019)

he jewcelled


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 27, 2019)

Why is the video called "Natural Transformation" 

Caged at the video ngl


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 27, 2019)

he stole @mojopin s channel


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Dec 27, 2019)

his channel used to be a another one and he changed the name and delete all his previous video


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 27, 2019)

Hahaha "natural", remember all those prohormones, SARMs and steroids he posted a couple weeks ago jfl.


----------



## Gosick (Dec 27, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> Hahaha "natural", remember all those prohormones, SARMs and steroids he posted a couple weeks ago jfl.


he never took steroids, only sarms and ph's, i guess its natty from a certain point of view


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 27, 2019)

Gosick said:


> he never took steroids, only sarms and ph's, i guess its natty from a certain point of view


Really? I thought he had anavar and test


----------



## Gosick (Dec 27, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> Really? I thought he had anavar and test


do you have the thread link? i dont believe he ever injected from what i know


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 27, 2019)

Gosick said:


> do you have the thread link? i dont believe he ever injected from what i know


Nah, I'll take your word for it though


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Dec 27, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> he stole @mojopin s channel


i didnt steal it you ape

1. i dont even have access to the channel yet
2. mojopin made the video
3. mojopin titled the video

he offered to give me free clout from his channel and i said sure. yall know damn well "natural transformation" is the move


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 27, 2019)

why the fk u delete videos . @ZyzzReincarnate u coulda rode the clout halo as larp now everyone thinks u stole channel


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 27, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> i didnt steal it you ape
> 
> 1. i dont even have access to the channel yet
> 2. mojopin made the video
> ...


were you a sex haver before the natural transformation bro


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Dec 27, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> why the fk u delete videos . @ZyzzReincarnate u coulda rode the clout halo as larp now everyone thinks u stole channel


i didnt delete the mf videos MOJOPIN DID ALL OF THAT i legit dont even have access to the fucking channel u apes. ive said this like 100 times.


obesecel said:


> were you a sex haver before the natural transformation bro


also fuck no nigga i looked like a fucking subhuman


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 27, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> mojopin


Roped


----------



## Mateusz74 (Dec 27, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Roped


Bro u look like Matt Ogus


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 28, 2019)

Elliot Rodger his friend died so he started to gymcelling and take roids


----------



## Selfahate (Dec 28, 2019)

A white normie fag who multiplied his looks through gymceling


----------

